# Ear Infections in goats?



## burfer (Jan 17, 2005)

I noticed one of my goats, the mixture of who knows what, had a little crust on her ear (her ears hang down). When I lifted her ear it was NASTY ROTTEN! She has a definate ear infection! I have been around many dogs with ear infections, but never a goat. It is VERY rank smelling, I tried to clean it out with a vinegar mixture, but she jumped all around, I will have to wait for my DH to get home to help with that! Anyone had this happen and what is good to treat it with? I am full of questions today!


----------



## windyhollowfarm (Mar 3, 2005)

Also, I have used Vet Rx which you can buy from any feed store.


----------



## dale anne (Apr 28, 2004)

Howdy...I use for a bad ear infection water and peroxide 1/2 and 1/2...pour into ear[while holding the goat real tight or ya gonna get trouble] and smoosh for better lack of words around in her ear for a minute or as long as she/he will allow...let the goat go and they will shake all the crude loose[will go everywhere]..it will soften the rest of it...use vet rx as suggested above it's cheap and it works!....next day check ears again wash out and repeat process untill the ears are clean...I also use this on my bunnies,dogs and cats..dont try it on horses as they will try to kill ya lol...let the vet tend to it!..lol....when checking over your goats weekly,monthly...so on check ears and wipe them out so they dont get infested again...seems that during the rainy seasons they get infested fast........Dale Anne


----------



## outofmire (Aug 21, 2003)

1/2 alcohol 1/2 vinegar. That's how I got rid of my minimancha's very nasty gooey ear infection, as well as my daughter's very bad swimmer's ear that was so bad she had a fever and swelling. (The peroxide solution didn't work for the swimmer's ear, so I didn't even try it for the goat)

The alcohol dries things up which is good since little germies like warm moist areas. The vinegar acidifies the canal which discourages bacterial growth. We had to heave our doe to the ground, and my daughter sat on her and secured her head while I applied the "medicine" with a dropper. Just add several drops and wait about a minute. Then when you get up, be sure to get the heck outta there because when the goat starts shaking its head, it may fling some **** on you.

Shae


----------

